# heat molding boots



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

i think your suppose to just wear them around for a bit as you would if you went boarding. so with your boarding socks on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> i think your suppose to just wear them around for a bit as you would if you went boarding. so with your boarding socks on.


so no heat beyond body heat is needed for what many people call HEAT moldable boots then?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you just wear them they will break in eventually. Taking them to a shop to get them propperly heat molded with the correct machine will give good instant results. Damn near any place that sells Salomon or other high quality boots should have a machine. That includes places like large Dick's. There should be instructions with your boots that detail this to you. If you can't find a machine I have also heard of things like putting them in the oven or in a clothes dryer on high. My friend has used his oven to heat mold the liners for a his Salomon inline skates a few times.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

warmseth said:


> so no heat beyond body heat is needed for what many people call HEAT moldable boots then?


your body produces heat. i think most are made so that your body heat is enough to mold the foam.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

How to Heat Mold 32 Liners on Vimeo

This is how it's done


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

You Can go with anyone who is expert in plastic molding. The man who is expert in Plastic Injection Molding can help you out a lot.Good luck !!


-----------------------------------


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah I just got mine done at a shop.. works really well.. dunno if I'd bother with a hair dryer.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

john doe said:


> That includes places like large Dick's.


 Anyone else find this sentence funny.

The thing with the malamute is don't bother getting it heat molded all you're doing is killing the foam in there quicker as its not a true intuition liner.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

Ya beat me to it, was going to make a joke about it being a bay area shop...

I did get some good results with my Vans using the clothes dryer, initially they were just a bit too tight in the toe area but by warming them in the dryer and using some toe padding they loosened up enough to be wearable during break-in.


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I got my Celsius Cirrus boot liners heat molded when I bought them. They just put it on the machine for around 5 or 7 minutes and then put them on and walked around in them for about 10 minutes and they were a perfect fit.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't get my liners heat molded for the simple fact that if breaks down the liner quicker. The liner will fit great in a week or two anyways.

Although after about a year or two, depending on how many times you ride, you can heat mold them after they pack out and it will give them a little thickness again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> I don't get my liners heat molded for the simple fact that if breaks down the liner quicker. The liner will fit great in a week or two anyways.
> 
> Although after about a year or two, depending on how many times you ride, you can heat mold them after they pack out and it will give them a little thickness again.


No it won't. You can never gain back space after its packed out.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No it won't. You can never gain back space after its packed out.


Yeah. It will. With all the liners that you claim to have molded you must have obviously seen what happens to one when it's heated up. It puffs up like a marshmellow. I've done it to numerous boots. There was only one pair of boots that I owned that the foam in the liner didn't expand and that was a pair of Vans BFB, but that was because it wasn't true intuition EVA. It was some crappy blend in the quadratic liner Vans put out that year.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Use a blow dryer and stick it in the boot to heat it up for a little bit then where them for 30 minutes or an hour


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> Yeah. It will. With all the liners that you claim to have molded you must have obviously seen what happens to one when it's heated up. It puffs up like a marshmellow. I've done it to numerous boots. There was only one pair of boots that I owned that the foam in the liner didn't expand and that was a pair of Vans BFB, but that was because it wasn't true intuition EVA. It was some crappy blend in the quadratic liner Vans put out that year.


I've molded hundreds of liners all you get from an old packed out liner is the boot funk of death it doesn't do shit to make it tighter. If you're trying to make it tighter you have to put in extra foam like J bars, C bars, Butterfly wraps, or Ankle Shims.


----------



## paygrey (Sep 18, 2009)

Heat molding is supposed to be done in a convection oven most of the time...


----------

